# Good Cabinet on the Cheap



## funkysourav (Jul 26, 2010)

hi guys
i am assembling a pc (have already ordered all parts)
but having trouble choosing the cabinet

i would like to choose between Zebronics Bijli and CoolerMaster Elite 310

please dont suggest anything above this price range , as i am a little cash strapped(max 1.6k budget)

The config is as follows(already ordered)
Athlon II X4 635
Biostar TA 785 G3
Powercolor HD 4670 512MB(will upgrade to HD5770 or anything comparable next year)
Corsair CX400
Corsair value select 1x2gb 1333MHz Ram(more 2gb next year)
LG DVDRW
Seagate 500gb

i am looking for a durable and airy cabinet 
i.e. the best possible in 1.6k


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 26, 2010)

if you like get the CM 310. but if going for Bijli, go shop & personally check it. if the material is not good & looks flimsy, skip Bijli.


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 26, 2010)

does the cm 310 have provision for front intake fan?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 26, 2010)

Yes it has. For your setup CM 310 will be enough


----------



## vwad (Jul 26, 2010)

Sam.Shab said:


> if you like get the CM 310. but if going for Bijli, go shop & personally check it. if the material is not good & looks flimsy, skip Bijli.



I highly doubt the quality offered by reading that brand name . I may be wrong though.


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 26, 2010)

going for cm310 then
is cable management necessary?
if yes how to do it?
what do i need for cable management?
how much would a fan for inlet cost?

---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:37 PM ----------

also please comment on the motherboard
it is the cheapest ddr3 mobo with pcie2.0 i could find..
what do you think about it?
should i have gone for something cheaper?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 26, 2010)

cable management is required when you have a crossfire setup where space is at premium. anyway given ur config a CM310 is enough. 120mm non led fan should cost Rs 250.

You can check Gigabyte 785GMT - US2H @ 4.5K


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 26, 2010)

^^so cable management isn't required for single card setup?
btw
you must have noticed that i am going for 2gb ddr3 ram(corsair vs)
due to budget constraints
will upgrade to another 2gb , dell 20" and hd 5770 or comparable next year(october maybe)
now have to make do with 2gb ram, hd 4670 and my old 15" monitor

so when i upgrade the ram setup next year
say i dont get a ram with matched latencies(maybe even a different brand)
whats the worst case scenario then?

---------- Post added at 07:05 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:04 PM ----------

how much do you expect my current setup to cost?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 26, 2010)

^^its required to make air flow proper. & also so make the inside of cabby look nice.

you should get. else i think you may have to run it on single channel. i.e. run both stick on alternating slots, not corresponding.

Athlon II X4 635 ---> 5k
Biostar TA 785 G3 ---> 3.7k. but better get HD version. just 300-400bucks more.
Powercolor HD 4670 512MB ---> else get HD5570 512Mb GDDR3. tad costly but good one.
Corsair CX400 ---> why? warranty? ele get FSP Saga II 400W-500W or Gigabyte 460W.
Corsair value select 1x2gb 1333MHz Ram ---> 2.5-3k (depends on place of purchase)
LG DVDRW ---> 1k
Seagate 500gb ---> 2k


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 26, 2010)

gigabyte 460w was my first choice
but changed my psu order last moment thinking that i would get a 5770 next year
fsp 500 and cx 400 both can run 5770 and both cost same
that's why chose cx400(
should i have gone for gigabyte 460w or fsp 400w or fsp 500w instead?


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 26, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> gigabyte 460w was my first choice
> but changed my psu order last moment thinking that i would get a 5770 next year
> fsp 500 and cx 400 both can run 5770 and both cost same
> that's why chose cx400(
> should i have gone for gigabyte 460w or fsp 400w or fsp 500w instead?



if you have plans for HD5770 or equivalent card, FSP Saga II 500W is a cheap but good option. CX400W is good but with HDD upgrades, OC, etc. you'll require little better PSU. get Corsair VX450W. but if you want just plan PSU (& not planning for OC & all), FSP Saga II 400W or Gigabyte 460W will work just fine.

& from my earlier post, don't get HD5570. its a waste of money at that price. you better off with a HD4670 512Mb. or get 1Gb.


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 26, 2010)

no sam i am not planning to oc at all
i love my rig and will not try to kill it by oc'ing(since i am a complete noob)

if it was possible i would have made love with the rig to produce some crysis crunchers for babies!!


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 26, 2010)

than Giggy 460W or FSP 400W. and if you want OC without risk, MSI OC Genie. than you can have Crysis 2 crushers


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 26, 2010)

fsp 400 for 5770!!wtf man!!!
you cant be serious!!!

i chose cx400 as it is really a 450w psu(rated at 400)
but fsp400 are 400w only

point to be duly noted:
i dont overclock any part if it voids the warranty

p.s.
the babies will be whole crysis series crunchers 
not just crysis 2

---------- Post added at 08:46 PM ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 PM ----------

ohhhh babyeee!!!!
don't break my heart!!
baebeeh!!!
don't break my heart!!!


----------



## vwad (Jul 26, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> fsp 400 for 5770!!wtf man!!!
> you cant be serious!!!
> 
> i chose cx400 as it is really a 450w psu(rated at 400)
> ...



LOL you r really funky LOL


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 26, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> fsp 400 for 5770!!wtf man!!!
> you cant be serious!!!



will support easily if you don't OC.



funkysourav said:


> p.s.
> the babies will be whole crysis series crunchers
> not just crysis 2


----------



## Piyush (Jul 26, 2010)

@*funkysourav
remember aur PATHLON cpu???
*


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 26, 2010)

piyush120290 said:


> @*funkysourav
> remember aur PATHLON cpu???
> *


lol piyush
that episode was epic dude
really hard to forget 

we must take it upon ourselves to solve our own problems
help others solve their's
and have a blast in the process!! 

INTELAMD sucks!! PATHLON ROCKS!!!


----------



## Piyush (Jul 27, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> lol piyush
> that episode was epic dude
> really hard to forget
> 
> ...


lolz...

well....actually...i forgot where we were?
i mean what was ur prob?
was it just cabby prob?


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 27, 2010)

yes i need a good cabby
on the cheap
so 1.6k is the max i am willing to spend
so the choice is cm310
people suggested i go for nzxt gamma
but then again i am on a tight budget(i would rather spend extra 600 on psu than on abinet)

haave selected cm31- and cx400 combo
as i will upgrade to 5770 or comparable in the future

@sam
thanks sam for suggesting fsp psus
but the people at other forums say cx400 should be enough to drive a 5770
and are recommending it over the fsp ones at same price!!!


----------



## Piyush (Jul 27, 2010)

310 is good one

regarding PSU
if u see FSP,then grab it


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 27, 2010)

yes CM 310 and FSP Saga II 500W


----------



## Cilus (Jul 27, 2010)

Also check for Zebronics Reaper. Price will be around 1.7k without PSU. It is big enough and have plenty of upgrade options, good airflow.

It has one 80mm Top Fan (works as top Exhaust)
1 80 mm Side Panel LED Fan
1 120 mm Side Panel LED Fan

Provision for another 2 120 mm fan

And it has lots of space inside it. I am personally using it.


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 27, 2010)

Cilus said:


> Also check for Zebronics Reaper. Price will be around 1.7k without PSU. It is big enough and have plenty of upgrade options, good airflow.
> 
> It has one 80mm Top Fan (works as top Exhaust)
> 1 80 mm Side Panel LED Fan
> ...


is its build quality(weight) better than cm elite310?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 27, 2010)

cilus promised me that he will post pics of his cabby. But he never posted them.


----------



## vwad (Jul 27, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> cilus promised me that he will post pics of his cabby. But he never posted them.



Here is the product page

Product Reaper


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 27, 2010)

i have them, but cilus has hi 955BE and XFX 5770 in there. It will give more realistic picture


----------



## vwad (Jul 27, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> i have them, but cilus has hi 955BE and XFX 5770 in there. It will give more realistic picture



Hmm, elite 310 la tooless aahe ka ? aani NGTS250 Twin Frozr card aani same 955 BE proc asel tar tyala kiti fans lagtil ? OC nahi karnaar kadhich janmat.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 27, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> haave selected cm31- and cx400 combo
> as i will upgrade to 5770 or comparable in the future
> 
> @sam
> ...



even 400W Saga II will support HD5770 without any problem. so save money there & invest in a proper cabby.



Cilus said:


> Also check for Zebronics Reaper. Price will be around 1.7k without PSU. It is big enough and have plenty of upgrade options, good airflow.
> 
> It has one 80mm Top Fan (works as top Exhaust)
> 1 80 mm Side Panel LED Fan
> ...



DAMN  i totally missed this cabinet. yes its a good one. & *Sourav*, you can take it as a desi NZXT Gamma. its quality mayn't be best but its a HUGE cabinet. do remember its over 19" in height & can take in 2-3 cards.



funkysourav said:


> is its build quality(weight) better than cm elite310?



don't go for weight. sometimes light cabinets are better than heavy cabinet. look for useful features & proper ventilation. spend 200-300 more but don't get a bad cabinet.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 27, 2010)

vwad said:


> Hmm, elite 310 la tooless aahe ka ? aani NGTS250 Twin Frozr card aani same 955 BE proc asel tar tyala kiti fans lagtil ? OC nahi karnaar kadhich janmat.



Baba, I dont know marathi.

310 is not tool less. after that i couldn't understand


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 27, 2010)

hey guys 
so you're saying that cx400 wont be able to run hd5770 comfortably?(wont ever be overclocked)
but the corsair psu calculator says its fine
i am having some doubts regarding the fsp saga 500w

came across this thread on overclock.net
5770 be alright on a CX-400? - Overclock.net - Overclocking.net

p.s. i have already ordered the cx 400
following the advice of many senior digitians like asigh and the sorcerer(chip,techenclave)
but i dunno whether it was the right thing to do or not!!
please help guys

if you say so i will return the psu(cx400) unopened and order some other


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 27, 2010)

Dont know much about CX400. VX450 is know to run till 100% capacity, mean it can provide 450W without making any fuss.  How much watts does the CX400 provide on the 12V rail ?


----------



## vwad (Jul 27, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Baba, I dont know marathi.
> 
> 310 is not tool less. after that i couldn't understand



Oops Sorry :redface:


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 27, 2010)

^^^check out this link pulsar
Corsair CX400W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets
Corsair CX400W Power Supply Review | Hardware Secrets


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 27, 2010)

a CX400 should be able to drive your setup


----------



## Piyush (Jul 27, 2010)

pulsar_swift said:


> Baba, I dont know marathi.
> 
> 310 is not tool less. after that i couldn't understand


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 27, 2010)

it may be my ignorance, guys 
but i am a little sceptical about fsp

corsair is a internationally renowned  brand
with rave reviews across just about every tech site in internet

whereas it is quite tough to find a FSP SAGA II review

so you understand my concerns now

if i ask my father to shell out 4.5k just for psu(vx 450)
that will be the end of it
my rig will never see the light of the day 

3k is just about the threshold for me
i am looking for the max reliability in this price range


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 27, 2010)

ya man go for CX400. It will be enough. CX 400 provides 30A on 12 V rail and VX450 provides 33A on 12 V rail. Just 36W difference on the 12V rail. Also your Athlon II proccy is not power hungry like my 955BE. A CX400 should suffice


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 27, 2010)

^^ FSP Saga II 400W can run your rig. Corsair CX400W will easily drive away your rig + mild OC (at stock voltage).


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 27, 2010)

maybe i will ad another 1 tb hdd later (if the psu permits,purely optional) 

---------- Post added at 11:42 PM ---------- Previous post was at 11:31 PM ----------

:sigh:
i cant seem to talk sense in my elder brother's head
he thinks i am being frivolous getting a 2.7k psu over 600rs ones

he says that why am i spending a fortune on the psu while,
the cheap microtek one(bundled with cabbyfor 1.2k) bought 6 years ago
is still powering the rig with "NOT MUCH TROUBLE"

i cant talk sense into him
i cant even start to argue with his stupid arguments!!!
maybe it is my fault, i am not convincing enough
this whole episode has put the future of my rig in serious jeopardy

he insists i buy the same setup with an el-cheapo psu!!

maybe 
if i get unlucky enough
my pending order at the dealer will get cancelled
p.s. the rig is an ancient p4 2.4ghz one


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 28, 2010)

ha ha. this is BAU.


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 28, 2010)

sorry to hear that. what treatment have you undergone ?


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 28, 2010)

BAU = Business As Usual


----------



## Piyush (Jul 28, 2010)

OH !!sorry to hear that dude
but now u r okay ..right?!?!


----------



## pulsar_swift (Jul 28, 2010)

God will give you strength and you will recover completely soon. Don't worry we are here. Atleast we can help in deciding your rig


----------



## vwad (Jul 28, 2010)

hey funkysaurav, you are the man :adore: after so much you have gone through, still you manage to keep that witty mood in tact :adore: Hats off to you man :salutes:


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 28, 2010)

hope you recover soon...just keep faith in god..he will do all well.


----------



## Piyush (Jul 28, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> no i am still recovering
> this disease takes weeks, months ,years to heal
> in my case it was pretty severe
> it struck me down on 2nd april 2009(full body paralysis at the age of 19 for chrissake!!)
> ...



aaaal izz well

whenever u feel down just think of our Pathlon crunching down crysis


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 28, 2010)

baba, its pathlon...spelling correction please..


----------



## Piyush (Jul 28, 2010)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> baba, its pathlon...spelling correction please..



yaar tu poori zindagi meri kamiyan aur galtiyan nikalte rahiyo 

ghar me kaafi log hein ye sab karne ke liye


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 28, 2010)

lolz............
i also want to join others..


----------



## Cilus (Jul 28, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> no i am still recovering
> this disease takes weeks, months ,years to heal
> in my case it was pretty severe
> it struck me down on 2nd april 2009(full body paralysis at the age of 19 for chrissake!!)
> ...



It is great to know that after so much bad happened to you, you didn't leave the love for your hobbies. You are still with us, visiting tech threads and maintaining your cool mood. It proves how much inner strength you have. I don't think, you need support from any one else, your own inner strength is more than enough like Core i7 980 , always on top.


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 28, 2010)

thank you  guys for your support and patience for me!!!
Please, just pray to God that i can rejoin my college this january
I was studying to be a mechanical engineer (I hope i would make a good one!!)

but in the meantime
i am going to put my brains(I7 990xxx) to do some
family planning  with mine and piyush's JURRASIC rigs (hey piyush i am willing to buy your rig !!)
to make PATHLON 666 processor 
and Tesla graphics card to crunch CRYSIS,metro(whole series)
like they were nothing 

this is my pathlon 666 beating crysis to pulp  

Hell i am a funky dude!!


----------



## vwad (Jul 28, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> thank you  guys for your support and patience for me!!!
> Please, just pray to God that i can rejoin my college this january
> I was studying to be a mechanical engineer (I hope i would make a good one!!)
> 
> ...



LOLz


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 28, 2010)

sourav yar its pathlon 464..not 666


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 28, 2010)

^^^pathlon would be the ultimate DEVIL RIG
666 is the number of devil 

464 would be the socket no.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 28, 2010)

oh so its like that....hmmmmmmmm


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 28, 2010)

@sourav, you are one heck of a guy. keep up the good spirit. don't think about the cost of treatment, cause it'll make you feel bad. just aim & try get yourself there. cheers.


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 29, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> thanks samshab for being supportive
> i try to keep my mind empty and not think about anything all of the time
> you can very well imagine what the amount means to any middle class indian family..
> 
> ...



i understand yaar. i2 from a middle class family. truly hats off to your family. anyway back to topic, any sign of improvement in the PSU thing?


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 29, 2010)

still stuck over the psu(still cant convince my brother)
if this fiasco continues till tomorrow,
i will have no choice but to cancel the order altogether(it is already on hold)
i cant risk the hardware running on a 3rd rate psu
i was taking the cx400 keeping in mind the gc upgrade

---------- Post added at 05:11 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:09 PM ----------

p.s.
i am already feeling guilty having wasted so much of you guys' time and energy and then cancelling it altogether


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 29, 2010)

^^ tell your bro that a bad PSU will consume more power & will give less power. so will have 2 most probable outcome:

1. high bills.
2. parts failing slowly. 

also tell your bro that the PSU that you have in your PC is old & was good quality than. now all PSU have become low standard. hope he understands.

it isn't called wasting. we learned lot more things this way. about PC & also about you


----------



## Piyush (Jul 29, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> thank you  guys for your support and patience for me!!!
> Please, just pray to God that i can rejoin my college this january
> I was studying to be a mechanical engineer (I hope i would make a good one!!)
> 
> ...


i'm wid u dude
we'll rule the world
muuuaaahahhahahahhaah..............

errrr.......at least our fusion rig will rule 

---------- Post added at 09:21 PM ---------- Previous post was at 09:19 PM ----------




funkysourav said:


> still stuck over the psu(still cant convince my brother)
> if this fiasco continues till tomorrow,
> i will have no choice but to cancel the order altogether(it is already on hold)
> i cant risk the hardware running on a 3rd rate psu
> ...


did u show him this topic discussion??


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 29, 2010)

^^^no yaar
even if i send him the link
he is obstinate enough not to see it

he thinks since i am getting these info from digit chip and other forums
he says he wont believe what i am saying until some other "REAL" person(read:dealer) corroborates my point !!

i am stuck 
i cant make him understand that
without a good psu 
a computer is nothing more than a super expensive firecracker!!!  

so, i am just chilling my mind
listening to nickelback , poets of the fall and linkin park


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jul 29, 2010)

piyush include me also atleast 
i gave the idea of pathlon....

---------- Post added at 10:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:03 PM ----------

sourav if your budget is low, go for fsp saga II 400w...i too got that recently including sammy.


----------



## funkysourav (Jul 29, 2010)

^^no yaar if i am going to buy the rig ,safety is foremost
wont compromise on the psu
if i get the fsp 400 then i will have to think of getting a lower power guzzler graphics card(maybe 5670 or 5750)

btw how is the performance of 5670 or 5750 in 1600x900(20")?

any alternate ideas on how to hammer this in my brother's mind? 
radical and revolutionary ideas invited


----------



## Piyush (Jul 29, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> ^^^no yaar
> even if i send him the link
> he is obstinate enough not to see it
> 
> ...


ok yaar chill maar 

*and seeing ur song taste,let me recommend u some more

1.Staind(my fav)
2.Creed
3.Three doors down*

---------- Post added at 10:37 PM ---------- Previous post was at 10:36 PM ----------




Jaskanwar Singh said:


> piyush include me also atleast
> i gave the idea of pathlon....


oh yes...
i forgot that yaar...sorry
u discovered that term


----------



## coderunknown (Jul 29, 2010)

funkysourav said:


> any alternate ideas on how to hammer this in my brother's mind?
> radical and revolutionary ideas invited



HD5750 & there after cards need external power. the bundled PSU (read iBall 400W) don't come with any 6pin power connect. & so aren't ready handle such cards. if you connect one card to such a bad PSU, your PSU + card will go sky high. a costly PSU always comes ready with such connectors. so get a costly one else no graphics card support.


----------

